# Mail : liste de distribution masquée



## PascalBS38 (14 Juin 2011)

Hello,

Voilà avec Mail (version de Snow Leopard) j'aimerais faire une liste de distribution de façon à ce que aucun destinataire du message ne puisse connaitre l'adresse de méssagerie des autres destinataire (mais seulement leur prénom par exemple).
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire mais est-ce possible?

Par avance merci pour vos retours/remarques/réponses/....


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet et de son fonctionnement. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Mettre les adresses en cci ne te va pas ?
visible en cliquant sur cette icône :


----------



## edd72 (14 Juin 2011)

Ben oui, "Copie Carbone  Invisible"


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, comme le Cci est caché par defaut je n'y avais pas pensé.
Par contre ça ne  repond pas parfaitement à mon attente car, j'aimerais que les destinataires puissent voir un surnom (prenom par exemple) à la place de l'adresse mail car si je mets tout le monde en Cci personne ne sait si le mail a été envoyé à d'autres personnes.
Ex: je fais une soirée chez moi avec des gens qui ne se connaissent pas. Je n'ai pas envie que chacun connaisse l'adresse mail des autres mais que chacun puisse quand même faire un "répondre à tous" ou connaisse au moins, à travers la liste de distribution, les prénoms ou les surnoms.

Donc l'idée est de pouvoir mettre un surnom visible à tous ceux de la liste de distribution et rendre invisible l'adresse mail


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible.

Une piste : tu devrais regarder dans les préférences de Mail / Rédaction, la case à cocher "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses". Que fait cette case quand tu as créé des listes dans le carnet d'adresse ?


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible.
> 
> Une piste : tu devrais regarder dans les préférences de Mail / Rédaction, la case à cocher "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses". Que fait cette case quand tu as créé des listes dans le carnet d'adresse ?


 
Ha oui bonne idée, je vais essayer avec quelques adresses mail cobaye 
pas avant ce soir car là je suis au boulot avec un PC sous windows


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Juin 2011)

Bon ben j'ai essayé et je n'ai pas vu d'effet.
J'abandonne, je mettrai tout le monde en Cci tout simplement. Par contre quand on sauvegarde le mail on peut voir dans le fichier sauvegardé à qui le mail a été envoyé avec tout le détail de toutes les adresses mail.....


----------



## cherryblue (16 Juin 2011)

même si tu arrives à cacher l'adresse de tous les destinataires, il est très facile de tous les retrouver, par n'importe quel destinataire. Il suffit simplement d'afficher la source du message ou les entêtes longs, pour avoir toutes les infos.
L'envoi à plusieurs destinataires en même temps n'est donc clairement pas la meilleure solution si tu veux être sûr que personne ne puisse lire les adresses en copie.

As-tu beaucoup de mails à envoyer ? le temps passé à chercher une solution pour un envoi unique avec des adresses masquées est-il justifié par rapport au temps nécessaire pour envoyer le mail à chaque destinataire séparément ?


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Juin 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> As-tu beaucoup de mails à envoyer ? le temps passé à chercher une solution pour un envoi unique avec des adresses masquées est-il justifié par rapport au temps nécessaire pour envoyer le mail à chaque destinataire séparément ?



Entièrement d'accord, c'est pourquoi j'abandonne la recherche soit en mettant simplement la liste de distribution en Cci (même si on peut trouver les adresses en fouinant un peu) soit en envoyant un mail à chacun.
Merci pour ta remarque


----------

